# Phragmipedium Elfin’s Candy



## Erythrone (Mar 28, 2017)

Phragmipedium Elfin’s Candy by Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## John M (Mar 28, 2017)

Oooooh, I love this!


----------



## OrchidIsa (Mar 28, 2017)

So cute!


----------



## coronacars (Mar 28, 2017)

Beautiful. Nicely done.


----------



## abax (Mar 28, 2017)

If an elf ate on this beautiful flower, I squash its little ass!
It's a very stunning bloom.


----------



## Peru (Mar 28, 2017)

amazing color


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 28, 2017)

Gorgeous! Great colouration!


----------



## PaphLover (Mar 29, 2017)

Great name for a gorgeous bloom!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2017)

Yay besseae hybrids! Show us the plant please.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 29, 2017)

Excellent definition in color. Congrats


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 29, 2017)

that is a very nice one


----------



## eteson (Mar 29, 2017)

One of the best JP´s crosses. It is gorgeous


----------



## Jaljala (Mar 29, 2017)

Wow !!!! I really want one. Where to find it???


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 29, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 30, 2017)

Jaljala said:


> Wow !!!! I really want one. Where to find it???



It is from JP Faust (Phrag Plus)


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 30, 2017)

Very nice clone, JP! Love the color.


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 30, 2017)

Very pretty, but I have this compelling need to touch the petals. They look like velvet. Mike


----------



## Don I (Mar 31, 2017)

I love that colour.
Don


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 31, 2017)

Sweet indeed!


----------



## blondie (Apr 1, 2017)

What a cute flower and amazing colour substance to the flower.


----------



## eaborne (Apr 1, 2017)

Awesome color!!


----------

